

Startups in india to start as a freshers - Softwillfam

Hii i am just graduated from the university and placed in TCS . Is it good to do a job with this service based mnc or should i try for any other startups?
 tell me the startups to start my career as i am good in coding and also want to learn something productive.
======
known
TCS is not selling software to customers. TCS is making money by selling "wage
slaves" to US/EU clients.

